# present for DP?!?!?!



## Mitchy12345 (Jun 22, 2011)

hey peeps, 

well i'm stuck, royally! what do you get your DP for his birthday if he doesn't play computer games, doesn't care for jewellery, smelly things, clothes (he is fussy!! ), and has read every book so far he is interested in...? i'm now properly stuck, he gives no hints or ideas away either, just the usual 'i don't need anything' nonsense. men!!!

any help ladies (he is in his 20's so nothing for an old man please!)

ta muchly!!!

mitchy


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Not sure if you have a budget or not

but if he likes reading how about a kindle


----------



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)

Does he like cooking? I got my DH a 6 month the spicery kit so he can make curries for us each month.  You can get them direct or through buyagift. Or how about a gift experience voucher (drive a fast car etc)?


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

My Dh is the same so now I usually buy tickets to a comedy show or concert or a weekend or night away or an experience type present, he far prefers those to stuff he doesn't need or want.


----------

